# Regalo transformadores de 6v



## jefar (Sep 18, 2018)

Tengo unos cuantos, si hay algun interesado estan en Seseña


----------



## malesi (Sep 18, 2018)

jefar dijo:


> Tengo unos cuantos, si hay algun interesado estan en Seseña


Y donde está Seseña? Portugal, Argentina, Alemania, Italia???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2018)

malesi dijo:


> Y donde está Seseña? Portugal, Argentina, Alemania, Italia???


España


----------



## jefar (Sep 19, 2018)

Para ser más exacto, España, Castilla La Mancha, Toledo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)

¿ Que pasa que no aparecen los "juntamugre"  ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2018)

Los venderá a peso, supongo.


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que pasa que no aparecen los "juntamugre"  ?


Ya estoy aquí.

De cuantos Amperios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2018)

Jeje te sirven que casi ya no los fabrican


----------



## peperc (Sep 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jeje te sirven que casi ya no los fabrican


por que dices que no se fabrican ?? 
no me parece un valor extraño .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2018)

*CASI* que ya no los fabrican , por el auge de los conmutados que llevan muchísimo menos material para su construcción.

Antes que me lo digan , conozco la diferencia entre AC y DC


----------



## jefar (Sep 23, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí.
> 
> De cuantos Amperios?


800mA


----------

